# System and cd player.....



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

I had a kenwood deck i got for like 150 in my old car and when i got my sentra it had a stock cd player so i just left my deck in my old car. If I put my system in my new car will I need a different cd player or can I use the stock one. Also i heard that even if i wanted to take my old cd player out i couldnt because since I had best buy put it in I didnt have this card that you needed to take it out.....So whats your take?


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

You can use the factory head unit if you want to. The only trade off is you might have some unwanted background noise when you do. To install an amp with the factory head unit, you need to buy an RCA conveter, (Radioshack). This RCA converter takes the siganls from your factory speakers and runs them to the Amp..this causes background noise becasue its not a clear signal coming straight from you head unit. Anymore info just ask.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

How much is an rca converter.......I really regret not takin my cd player out of my old car....


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

They only cost about $20. Some amps you buy will have an attatchment that hooks right into the amp and goes into your speakers. This would eliminate the need for an RCA converter and RCA's, this is your signal lines. The attachment will have four wires coming off of it. +LR, +RR, -LR, and -RR. Not sure if you will still have the noise or not with the attchment that came with the amp.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Would it be smart to get like a 150$ kind of quality cd player to replace my stock cd player? Or would the quality of a cd player for that much match up to the quality of a stock cd player?


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

It all depends on what kind you get. Also what all is going into your system. WHat kind of quality you want. Are you going to compete, if you are you going for SPL or SQ. These are all these you should take into consideration b4 slapping asystem together.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*sniff* *sniff* ... smells vaguely of audio...


----------

